# Anyone using a Farm King 600 or 660 3 point snowblower?



## k7iou (May 8, 2016)

i am considering these but have a concern with the open gearbox design. Anyone using one with this design?
Specifically, how is it holding up?
Manual states, open gearbox design, need not be oil or greased.
Other designs have sealed gearbox containing oil.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

I have not seen one of these in use, but those I do see generally fail in the sealed oil bath gearbox because of owner neglect. Water gets sucked in a warm gearbox as it cools, rusts the bearings, and that results in seizure and shaft breakage. The sealed bearings and open gears would eliminate that problem.


----------

